
Ask HN: Invite me to lobste.rs - ffggvv
Let&#x27;s invite each other to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs
======
wyldfire
I don't know if this is legit given lobste.rs community's rules. But I don't
spend time on IRC and I do read HN and lobste.rs frequently and assumed I'd
never have an opportunity to get an invitation.

So if it's permitted, I'll request an invitation here too.

------
ljk
what's special about that site?

~~~
ffggvv
What's special about HN? It's just another community.

~~~
ljk
cool, thanks

